# related



## Soledad Medina

Necesito que me ayuden en la traducción de esta frase.  No sé cómo decir related en este contexto:

The modules are a high-density memory solution for related technology circuits and server platforms.

Los módulos son una solución de memoria de alta densidad para circuitos tecnológicos y plataformas de servidores asociadas????

Espero la generosa ayuda de ustedes.
SM


----------



## Inés06

Es que no entiendo muy bien el significado de la frase en inglés... "related " -> relacionado con algo, ¿pero con qué? ¿con la memoria de alta densidad?


----------



## Soledad Medina

Inés, así dice la frase en inglés y yo tampoco sé a que se refieren con la palabra "related".

Espero que alguien tenga idea de que puede ser.
Gracias por tu interés en ayudarme.
Saludos
SM


----------



## LuisRR

Yo creo que aquí "related" quiere decir algo así como "similar". Es decir, 

"Los módulos son una solución de memoria de alta densidad para circuitos con tecnología similar y plataformas de servidores"

Un saludo.


----------



## Bunny Raven

Soledad Medina said:
			
		

> No sé cómo decir related en este contexto:
> 
> The modules are a high-density memory solution for related technology circuits and server platforms.
> 
> SM




Los módulos son una solución de memoria de alta densidad para tecnología relacionada con circuitos y plataformas de servidores.

Espero ayude.


----------



## Tylerbrain

Estoy de acuerdo con la propuesta de Bunny Raven.


----------



## Bunny Raven

vaya, es la primera vez q posteo en word reference, tu respuesta fue rapida Tylerbrain XD!!!!


----------



## Tylerbrain

¡Bienvenido! Nos veremos por aquí.


----------



## frida-nc

> The modules are a high-density memory solution for related technology circuits and server platforms.
> (Bunny Raven)
> Los módulos son una solución de memoria de alta densidad para tecnología relacionada con circuitos y plataformas de servidores.


Puede ser así, pero no me convence. "Technology circuits" no significa "tecnología relacionada con circuitos" (eso seria "circuit technology").  No significa nada, a mi parecer. 

Mirando en el web, encontré ésto:  "modules are a high-speed high-density memory solution for related technology *workstation* and server platforms."  
Soledad, una relación entre la tecnología del workstation y el server tendría mucho mas sentido...  ¿Puede ser?


----------



## Bunny Raven

mmm tienes un buen punto, pero en el caso de una estación de trabajo, no creo que se relacionen las tecnologías de ésta y del servidor, creo más bien que es la relación de una estación a su servidor, en todo caso, ayudaría mucho si propusieras tu traducción completa XD!!!

Por que de echo, yo tambien tengo problemas con esta interpretación de related.

The main idea in OSI is that the process of communication between two end points in a telecommunication network can be divided into layers, with each layer adding its own set of special, related functions.

La traduje como correspondientes...


----------



## frida-nc

Bienvenida al foro.
No voy a traducir un pasaje que yo misma he aportado, hasta averiguar que sea el acertado.  Y no sé si el original fuera correctamente copiado.

Si me permites preguntar, ¿qué significan "XD!!!" y "Por que de echo"?


----------



## Shaitan

¡Hola! Para dar con la traducción más acertada de "The modules are a high-density memory solution for related technology circuits and server platforms", creo que deberíamos conocer un poco más el contexto...

En mi opinión "related" hace referencia a una tecnología que previamente se habría mencionado en otro párrafo, es decir:

_Los módulos son una solución de memorias de alta densidad para plataformas de servidores y circuitos relacionados con la tecnología [mencionada]._

Salu2


----------



## Bunny Raven

frida-nc said:
			
		

> Bienvenida al foro.
> No voy a traducir un pasaje que yo misma he aportado, hasta averiguar que sea el acertado. Y no sé si el original fuera correctamente copiado.
> 
> Si me permites preguntar, ¿qué significan "XD!!!" y "Por que de echo"?


 
XD se supone q es una carita de unos ojitos cerrados y una sonrisota.

Y "porque de hecho" (lleva h, jejeje) es una expresión para decir algo que esta sucediendo, o al menos así decimos aqui en méxico.


----------



## Tomivich

Soledad Medina said:


> The modules are a high-density memory solution for related technology circuits and server platforms.
> 
> Los módulos son una solución de memoria de alta densidad para circuitos tecnológicos y plataformas de servidores asociadas????


 
Yo opino que esta diciendo que los circuitos  y los servidores son relacionados.. asi que tu traduccion me parece la mas indicada. Trabajo en informatica, por lo que entiendo la frase, jeje.. 

pero serian circuitos y plataformas asociadOs.


----------

